# Bram Frank



## MJS (Mar 10, 2008)

Found these cool clips of Bram Frank doing some knife work. 

[yt]-Hd-EobBzx0[/yt]

[yt]RgH3lyFSzkQ[/yt]

[yt]zzZ0F-hmErc[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 10, 2008)

Cool thanks Mike.  Bram has some good stuff.


----------



## MJS (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Brian!   I had the chance to attend a seminar with Bram.  The man is amazing with the blade!!  Certainly opened my eyes to alot that day!!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks like fun!


----------

